# All AC systems



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

What are our options if we want a high-power AC system?
I spent a lot of time on research, I contacted a lot companies, I was at the Geneva auto show... I think that I know pretty much everything about AC systems with some acceptable power.
So what are the options?

1.AC propuslion. A great system. Low weight, 150kW peak power, no water cooling, lots of options, a small motor, OK pricing… BUT, they won't supply anyone except OEMs.
http://www.acpropulsion.com/tzero/index.php
Tesla, BMW (Mini), and many others are using this system.


2.UQM PowerPhase 150. This system has also a great performance. 150kW peak, 100kW continuos and the same regenerative power. It's water cooled and a little heavyer than the ACP system. The price is $34,700. BUT AGAIN… Quoting UGM: „Please note that unfortunately we don’t supply to consumers, we work exclusively with OEM’s."
http://www.uqm.com/pdfs/PowerPhase150%20(2.4.09).pdf


3.http://www.rasertech.com/media/pdfs/Raser_Edge_Slick_05-web.pdf Dont't belive the specs...


4.Siemens 



*Motor*
• Type: Siemens 1PV5135WS28 3 Phase Induction Motor 
• Number of Poles: 4 
• Continuous Power: 67 kW – 91 hp 
• Maximum Power (@ 850V): 200 kW – 272 hp <15 seconds
• Maximum Power (@ 650V): 160 kW – 214 hp <30 seconds
• Maximum Torque: 317 ft-lbs (430 Nm) 
• RPM Range: 0 – 10.000 RPM 
• Cooling: Water/Glycol 
• Weight: 200lbs (90 kg)







I tryed to get this motor at different sources but there are none available. An controller for this motor does't exist. Brusa had had one but it didn't work. Then they took them back. If I find this motor I will employ some engeneers to make an controller for it.

5. 

# Motor Type: 3 Phase AC 
# Horsepower: 90 hp 
# Power: 67 kW / 33 continuous 
# RPM: 3500-9700 
# Energy Capacity: PbA - 23 kWh/NiMH - 26 kWh 
# Battery Type: PbA/NiMH 
# Battery Modules: PbA 39/NiMH - 25 




No controller and only a few motors on the market.

6. Brusa
http://www.brusa.biz/products/e_antriebe213.htm
Way to expencive! Like the motors are made out of gold or something... 
7. Azure Dynamics
http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/acmotors.shtml
Only 59kW peak 


Something else??


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I will hopefully be bringing my inverter to the market. It is being built to power the ford/siemens motor, but it can be tuned to run any induction motor up to 300 amps. I will also be selling the adapter plate and coupler

I already have a prototype running, and I have logged about 10 miles so far =) This is also my first EV conversion so I have other non-inverter things to work on besides the inverter. 

http://etischer.com/awdev/


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

etischer said:


> I will hopefully be bringing my inverter to the market. It is being built to power the ford/siemens motor, but it can be tuned to run any induction motor up to 300 amps. I will also be selling the adapter plate and coupler
> 
> I already have a prototype running, and I have logged about 10 miles so far =) This is also my first EV conversion so I have other non-inverter things to work on besides the inverter.
> 
> http://etischer.com/awdev/


What will be the power output of your controller?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> What will be the power output of your controller?


300 Amps, 3 phase, 230v. 

About 100kw assuming 85% efficiency.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

etischer said:


> 300 Amps, 3 phase, 230v.
> 
> About 100kw assuming 85% efficiency.


That's equivalent to 520A single phase (battery power). Is that continuous or what?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> That's equivalent to 520A single phase (battery power). Is that continuous or what?


As long as I can keep the IGBT cool, it should be a continuous rating , the IGBT (six pack) is rated 300A.


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

This is sounding better and better. Good job.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Well E you could make a ton of $$$ if you can put it together at a great price or at least bring competitor pricing down a bit. I haven't priced an AC drive in a few years so not sure what you're up against. 

Unless you're just altruistic I expect you to make some dough for your efforts. I just hope you're able to make a good profit while also killing your competition in pricing so we can benefit from your skills and determination as well.

America needs an affordable AC system E! I really wish you the best.


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

> 1.AC propuslion. A great system. Low weight, 150kW peak power, no water cooling, lots of options, a small motor, OK pricing… BUT, they won't supply anyone except OEMs.
> http://www.acpropulsion.com/tzero/index.php
> Tesla, BMW (Mini), and many others are using this system.


Ok, my first post and I don't want to be rude and everything but actually this is false. *Tesla does not use AC150 system*. They have designed and build their own controller and motor. They've found the AC150 system to be too unreliable and quirky. They only use AC's patent on reductive charging where on-board charger uses motor stator coils for inductor. AC might have improved their system for use in Minis though.


----------



## Jimp (May 21, 2009)

I would be willing to help with this inverter. I am an EE I specialize in power supplies. In San Jose. I was planning to design and build one myself. jim(at)princepower(dot)com


----------



## Jimp (May 21, 2009)

I also have mechanical and software engineers lined up to help.


----------

